# r4 pro help



## cat66 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi there

i have purchased a r4pro and loaded it with the 1.5 firmware,, all is well with most things apart from two games that wont save,, with one of them it simply does not ask if you want to save a game, you can play it for as long as you like but as soon as you turn the ds off and back on you have to start all over again from the start,with the 2nd game it will ask you if you want to save and you say yes but when you go to load up that saved game again it says that all slots are empty and there is no saved data,, i contacted the company that i bought the r4 from and they told me to load it with akc firmware which i did but still got the same results,, any ideas ??

thanks in advance


----------



## Addy (Jan 4, 2009)

You have bought a R4 _ clone_ cart, its not a genuine R4 flashcart.

Did you put on the R4 pro firmware or the Acekard firmware?
Did you format the micro SD in a Fat /Fat32 format?

You can get firmware for all carts from here  try each one in turn until you find one that works.

The R4 pro says you should have files installed to the root of the card like so...


----------



## cat66 (Jan 5, 2009)

hi
i first put the r4 pro firmware on, version 1.5 and took that off and put the latest ack firmware on and neither worked, it saves 99% of games just not these two so far,, my files do look like that on my card, will give this other firmware a go and see how i go
thanks


----------



## Addy (Jan 5, 2009)

What games are causing the problem?
Some games need to be patched correctly if the flashcart firmware doesn't support the copy protection.


----------



## cat66 (Jan 5, 2009)

the games are madagascar (1) and george of the jungle,, with madagascar it does not ask about saving games at all, if you quit the game you are playing it lets you continue where you left off as long as you dont restart the whole game and with george it says it is saving the game but when you go back to that slot to continue playing it says there is no saved game data

thanks


----------

